# shore fishing the ohio river



## muskyboy66 (Aug 6, 2005)

who does it?
where are the good spots?
if you can, please give me some tips on where to fish near the cincinnati area.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Muskyboy66 There are a few spots on both sides of the Ohio around the downtown area. If you have a ohio OR KY. fishing license you can fish the bank on both sides of the river. there are 2 pages on my web site that deals with this topic. One is about schmidt field area. The other is about spot around downtown. I believe those pages should help you out. tightlines.

[email protected]  
webmaster for Cincinnati Catfishing 
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com 
AND
SHOP WITHOUT DROPPING
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com/Shop1.html 
LINKS 4 FISHING INFORMATION AND SUPPLIES
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com/links4fishing.html


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Are you allowed to fish ky banks with a oh lic?


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

reciprocal agreement with KY...but only the Ohio river, no tributaries.

From the OHIO DNR:

Ohio River Fishing Regulations and License Agreements 
The following Ohio River fishing regulations are the result of negotiations between the wildlife agencies of Ohio, West Virginia, and Kentucky. Since 1994 Ohios fishing regulations have been unified with those of West Virginia and Kentucky for fishing on the Ohio River between our mutual borders. The following daily bag limits and minimum size limits apply to the Ohio River and its embayments and tributaries to the first dam or riffle. Note that the regulations differ slightly between the Ohio/West Virginia border (Eastern Unit) and the Ohio/Kentucky border (Western Unit). 

Western Unit (Kentucky/Ohio border only  Lawrence County west of Southpoint, and Scioto, Adams, Brown, Clermont, and Hamilton counties). Ohio and Kentucky will honor the other states fishing licenses along their common borders on the mainstem and from the banks of the Ohio River, excluding embayments and tributaries. This agreement applies to Ohio and Kentucky residents only. The following regulations are the only unified regulations in the agreement  for all other regulations, anglers must abide by those of the state by which they are licensed, except that Ohio anglers must abide by Kentucky laws when fishing from the Kentucky shoreline, and Kentucky anglers must abide by Ohio laws when fishing from the Ohio shoreline 

Eastern Unit (West Virginia/Ohio border only  Lawrence County east of Southpoint, and Gallia, Meigs, Athens, Washington, Monroe, Belmont, Jefferson, and Columbiana counties). Ohio and West Virginia will honor the other states fishing licenses along their common borders on the mainstem of the Ohio River, including its banks and embayments and tributaries to the first dam or riffle. This agreement applies to Ohio and West Virginia residents only. The following regulations are the only unified regulations in the agreement. For all other regulations, Ohio anglers must abide by West Virginia laws when fishing the river mainstem and its banks, embayments, and tributaries in West Virginia. West Virginia anglers must abide by Ohio laws when fishing from the riverbanks, embayments, and tributaries in Ohio. 

spiff


----------

